# Ethernet controller on medion pc mt6



## ahmed321 (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi everybody!

I've recently formatted my Medion pc mt6, and installed a fresh copy of WinXp Pro.

The problem now is the "Ethernet controller". The 1394 seems to be installed fine, but no matter what I try, and which driver I try to install, nothing seems to make this ethernet work.

I would really appriciate any of your solutions, and am looking forward to your replies.

Thanks! :smile:


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

What does *Device Manager* show under *Network adapters*?

On my home PC, the *Broadcom 1394* is not actually the network card, it's a network interface to my on-board *Realtek 8201CL LAN*. When I first booted to WinXP (after a motherboard upgrade) it only listed the *Broadcom 1394*, I had to install the *Realtek LAN* from the motherboard's CD.


----------

